
An Economic Explanation For Why DRM Cannot Open Up New Business Model Opportunities - onebeerdave
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20070301/005837.shtml
======
davidw
Ok, I don't like DRM either, and agree it's most likely an overall negative,
but his whole "post scarcity" thing is kind of BS. When he's being a bit more
honest, he admits that you need to follow the scarcity to make money.

